# KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

NEW YEAR NEW TOPIC NEW ADVENTURES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What made you start a new topic?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2011, 04:03 PM~19540995
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT for:
2011 Kandy Shop


Blue Crush is blessed with the Kandy Shop paint and bodywork!!!!! :biggrin: 

and will be out sometime this year, well maybe, if things go right :happysad:  











Looking forward to seeing all the new dope work you got for 2011 John T.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jan 8 2011, 03:15 PM~19541457
> *What made you start a new topic?
> *


too much drama in the old topic, but alot of good pics :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2011, 03:31 PM~19541565
> *too much drama in the old topic, but alot of good pics :biggrin:
> *


That's right.. A lot of good pictures... It cool fresh start.... :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS OF YOUR WORK


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*
<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>T.T.T


FOR 

KANDY 

SHOP</span>*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

some engraving i did


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2011, 04:38 PM~19549392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:38 AM~19549392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice style


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh yea KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ 2011, i dont think they are ready for this year john. you know it just means more haterz this year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 10 2011, 09:10 AM~19554992
> *oh yea KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ 2011, i dont think they are ready for this year john. you know it just means more haterz this year
> *


thats fine. they drive me :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2011, 04:38 PM~19549392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE HOMIE.............


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Well its already the start of a new year by the recognition I've received in the new March issue of LRM. Im posting up in Kandyshop topic because without John's paint and graphic skillz my name wouldn't have been mentioned twice in two different articles. 

They listed the Vegas winners on page 36. They misplaced a photo and labeled it "Ortega Family winners" but that's not me or my family :dunno:

I'm also mentioned on page 84 as the Best in Show winner at the Ft. McDowell Casino show and recognized as "an award winning Lowrider bike builder"

So to all the haters who talk shit I guess I know what I'm doing if I'm out there winning shows :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2011, 12:37 AM~19562575
> *Well its already the start of a new year by the recognition I've received in the new March issue of LRM.  Im posting up in Kandyshop topic because without John's paint and graphic skillz my name wouldn't have been mentioned twice in two different articles.
> 
> They listed the Vegas winners on page 36.  They misplaced a photo and labeled it "Ortega Family winners" but that's not me or my family :dunno:
> ...


you know the rules: pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: 

but congrats


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 08:46 AM~19562697
> *you know the rules: pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> 
> but congrats
> *


You'll see soon enough when you get March 2011 LRM issue. Pages 36 and 84.

I also need to thank Hernan, Mike Lindville, Gene Bare, and Hot$tuff for their work on Lunch Money.

Pirate Bike props goes to TNT and Kandyshop. 

When you want the best you go to the best, pedals that don't spin are pedals that win. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 10:52 PM~19562766
> *You'll see soon enough when you get March 2011 LRM issue.  Pages 36 and 84.
> 
> I also need to thank Hernan, Mike Lindville, Gene Bare, and Hot$tuff for their work on Lunch Money.
> ...


Hey fooker I helped setup too! And painted like 50 of ur lil tigers hahaha... nah congrates man... hope the titles will add up for you this year! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 11 2011, 08:55 AM~19562793
> *Hey fooker I helped setup too! And painted like 50 of ur lil tigers hahaha... nah congrates man... hope the titles will add up for you this year! :biggrin:
> *


yeah but the Lil tigers didnt win :burn:

:roflmao: J/K

Also honorable mention to Freddy and Rob of the PHX chapter for helping me put 3 Lil tigers together the night before setup in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey tonyo are you gona make it out to the socios show in sacramento may 29th its always a good one :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 11 2011, 11:27 AM~19563843
> *hey tonyo are you gona make it out to the socios show in sacramento may 29th its always a good one :biggrin:
> *


Naw I got 2 other shows in May. May 1st the Super Custom Car show comes to the Civic Plaza in PHX and then May 15th is the LRM tour stop.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

new job in yesterday. time for a remix :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

where the wedding pic's ?!?!??!?!? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 11 2011, 12:32 PM~19566637
> *where the wedding pic's ?!?!??!?!?  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH........................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT......................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT..........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO THE BOTTOM................


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is another bike soon to be done :biggrin: will be shipping it real soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2011, 08:46 PM~19687864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad flake homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

BADASS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

right here mike :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 2 2011, 04:31 AM~19759846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I like that!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19759846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19759846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS NICE HOMIE..................


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19759846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 08:31 PM~19759846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

great color combo John


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

sweet


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19759846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: fuckin nice


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: looking good post some pics when its back together


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt........................


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

wat kandy looks beter on a girl frame brandy wine or apple red? let me no wat u think


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 8 2011, 10:47 PM~19823912
> *wat kandy looks beter on a girl frame brandy wine or apple red? let me  no wat u think
> *


every kandy color is nice if its done right


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2011, 06:40 AM~19840237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2011, 06:37 AM~19843180
> *Very nice :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT and Kandyshop's first win of 2011 in AZ. Pirate Bike Best in Show Bike Dreams to Reality Car Show Yuma AZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, bbaker78634

you figure my mirrors out? need them this weekend :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:00 PM~19860733
> *TNT and Kandyshop's first win of 2011 in AZ.  Pirate Bike Best in Show Bike Dreams to Reality Car Show Yuma AZ
> 
> 
> ...


yea buddy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2011, 10:40 PM~19840237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:00 PM~19860733
> *TNT and Kandyshop's first win of 2011 in AZ.  Pirate Bike Best in Show Bike Dreams to Reality Car Show Yuma AZ
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 01:34 AM~19873687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:00 PM~19860733
> *TNT and Kandyshop's first win of 2011 in AZ.  Pirate Bike Best in Show Bike Dreams to Reality Car Show Yuma AZ
> 
> 
> ...


damn tony, i thought you would have a bigger house then that with all your money :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 15 2011, 11:34 AM~19873687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of my storage sheds for my bikes :angry:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS here i come


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2011, 06:52 AM~19874013
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> That's one of my storage sheds for my bikes  :angry:
> *


i know i was jk :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

oh shit,,, customz my bad


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Feb 15 2011, 07:08 AM~19874071
> *KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS here i come
> *


lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

a couple more days


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:run:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Feb 16 2011, 06:20 AM~19882399
> *a couple more days
> *


its official, i heard there was a big box headed my way :0


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

tHE KING IS YET TO COME


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

TTT
I'll hit you up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Feb 20 2011, 02:57 PM~19917178
> *tHE KING IS YET TO COME
> *


im right here roy lol :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

whats goin on bROtha?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 07:39 PM~19935266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2011, 03:39 AM~19935266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is the color sceme we were thinking but with whatever you bring out with the patterns


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

what do you think?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

whats up  
 tTt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: i cant wait to see my sons bike. ur shit is off the hook!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 28 2011, 07:03 PM~19982763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is lookin nice right here...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 28 2011, 06:03 PM~19982763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  REAL NICE JON


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Mar 1 2011, 03:32 PM~19990613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn nice 63 on this flyer :0 but will look better in black :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 28 2011, 07:03 PM~19982763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this dude werks w/ Anna...saw it up close yesterday...pix don't do it justice :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 2 2011, 08:23 AM~19996429
> *this dude werks w/ Anna...saw it up close yesterday...pix don't do it justice  :wow:
> *


looks good in the sun?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Mar 2 2011, 05:06 PM~19999339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS REAL GOOD...FLAKE POPS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2011, 07:22 PM~20001570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much for that?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2011, 10:22 PM~20001570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice john
2 different frames? bike and trike?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 2 2011, 08:28 PM~20001633
> *nice john
> 2 different frames? bike and trike?
> *


brothers :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2011, 10:29 PM~20001640
> *brothers :biggrin:
> *


double dope-ness than


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:tears: thank you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:03 AM~19982763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## crazy compton (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2011, 09:22 PM~20001570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: like this alot


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup mah niccuh??????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 4 2011, 05:26 AM~20012949
> *wassup mah niccuh??????
> *


making the world sparkle one project at a time :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see my sons bike. Shit is kooky bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

T T T for Kandy Shop Customz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Mar 7 2011, 02:50 AM~20029313
> *T T T for Kandy Shop Customz
> *


:werd:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2011, 08:49 AM~20040849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

my fav topic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 8 2011, 04:37 PM~20044519
> *my fav topic
> *


you gonna build me a model vette?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2011, 05:29 PM~20044910
> *you gonna build me a model vette?
> *


i dont build models no more i build bikes now :happysad:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

I KNOW PEOPLE MIGHT HAVE SEEN IT ALREADY, BUT ITS NEW OUT HERE IN AFGHANISTAN :biggrin: 
just picked up the new copy out here in afghanistan of LRM APRIL issue, flipping thru the pages and guess what is on page 86?
LUNCH MONEY :wow: :wow: :wow: 
LOOKS GOOD, REAL GOOD.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 9 2011, 06:08 AM~20049107
> *I KNOW PEOPLE MIGHT HAVE SEEN IT ALREADY, BUT ITS NEW OUT HERE IN AFGHANISTAN :biggrin:
> just picked up the new copy out here in afghanistan of LRM APRIL issue, flipping thru the pages and guess what is on page 86?
> LUNCH MONEY :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


thankx bRO.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 9 2011, 04:08 PM~20049107
> *I KNOW PEOPLE MIGHT HAVE SEEN IT ALREADY, BUT ITS NEW OUT HERE IN AFGHANISTAN :biggrin:
> just picked up the new copy out here in afghanistan of LRM APRIL issue, flipping thru the pages and guess what is on page 86?
> LUNCH MONEY :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up John :wave:




















Best Paint 2010 Vegas :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 11:27 AM~20067049
> *Whats up John :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


yo thats a bad ass trike,, I'd like to ride that one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Mar 11 2011, 01:26 PM~20068762
> *yo thats a bad ass trike,, I'd like to ride that one
> *


i rode it one time :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2011, 12:49 AM~20069225
> *i rode it one time :0
> *


I can picture that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 09:27 AM~20067049
> *Whats up John :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


tell that guy to move so we can see the awesome trike :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 11:27 AM~20067049
> *Whats up John :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



FN NICE PICS TONY! 

GOOD JOB ON THAT JOHN! AND THE REST WHO HANDS TOUCHED IT!


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 09:27 AM~20067049
> *Whats up John :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, tony you sure know how to mess up a good picture of lunch money. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Mar 12 2011, 02:40 AM~20069975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:buttkick:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup brotha...hows things on your side of the tracks :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 14 2011, 07:36 PM~20091939
> *wassup brotha...hows things on your side of the tracks :biggrin:
> *


running a few days behind. ill get on your this week for sure


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:0 got some parts in bROtha, check em out on the project page :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 14 2011, 07:39 PM~20091985
> *running a few days behind. ill get on your this week for sure
> *



no problem brotha :biggrin: just seeing whats good with ya


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 15 2011, 09:52 AM~20096352
> *no problem brotha :biggrin: just seeing whats good with ya
> *


rear skirts started bodywork today :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2011, 02:33 PM~20098164
> *rear skirts started bodywork today :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2011, 04:33 PM~20098164
> *rear skirts started bodywork today :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 08:27 AM~20067049
> *Whats up John :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAYYYYYYMM...... a work of art!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

looks real good John :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT....................................


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup bROtha :biggrin: just cruizin by


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

John got a quick job 4 ya bro, check your p.m.


----------



## Dirty Dubz Socio (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 8 2011, 09:47 PM~19823912
> *wat kandy looks beter on a girl frame brandy wine or apple red? let me  no wat u think
> *


Brandy wine :twak:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Dubz Socio_@Mar 23 2011, 07:50 PM~20165201
> *Brandy wine :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 11:27 AM~20067049
> *Whats up John :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



that chit is heavy duty    

hands down done to perfection


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup john hows the bike coming out brotha :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 27 2011, 10:42 AM~20191579
> *wassup john hows the bike coming out brotha :biggrin:
> *


yo if its taken time its going to be bad ass,,,,,,,happy customer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 27 2011, 08:42 AM~20191579
> *wassup john hows the bike coming out brotha :biggrin:
> *


good. ill finish body work this week :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Mar 28 2011, 12:00 AM~20198588
> *yo if its taken time its going to be bad ass,,,,,,,happy customer
> *



trust me i am not a noobie to this world...bikes i am but lowrideing not at all. i have full confidence in John doing a bad ass job. i just like to keep my son informed on his project.  im really excided to build this with my lil boy :biggrin: and your right it will be real nice. i would never try to rush him on his proffesion. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 28 2011, 06:51 AM~20199312
> *good. ill finish body work this week :biggrin:
> *



SWEEEEEETTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 28 2011, 08:06 AM~20199641
> *trust me i am not a noobie to this world...bikes i am but lowrideing not at all. i have full confidence in John doing a bad ass job. i just like to keep my son informed on his project.   im really excided to build this with my lil boy :biggrin: and your right it will be real nice. i would never try to rush him on his proffesion. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: thanks man its gonna look sick...i am not rushing you so please dont take anything that way...do what you got to do.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 04:03 PM~20211112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A NICE CADY TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 29 2011, 11:00 PM~20215625
> *THATS A NICE CADY TRUNK :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 30 2011, 10:19 AM~20217373
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


OH AND UHHHH, YEAH THE BIKE FRAME TOO :ugh:



























:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy+Mar 30 2011, 11:25 AM~20218642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look sick bro...


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

THANKS KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Mar 30 2011, 10:08 PM~20224455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## INSANE INK TATTOOS (Mar 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 02:03 PM~20211112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OG TACO FRAME HUH


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSANE INK TATTOOS_@Mar 31 2011, 04:27 PM~20229712
> *OG TACO FRAME HUH
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: maybe maybe not... its my sons frame lol :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

wat base coat makes a kandy apple red look beter for black shadow air brush?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20245951
> *wat base coat makes a kandy apple red look beter for black shadow air brush?
> *


silver


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2011, 05:35 PM~20250285
> *silver
> *


WAT IM DOING


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 30 2011, 06:54 PM~20222273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Yo That's Sick!!!!! I Like U Guys Work Nice..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 1 2011, 09:59 AM~20235713
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: maybe maybe not... its my sons frame lol :wow:  :biggrin:
> *




hmmmmmmmm lol :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 5 2011, 03:51 PM~20266766
> *hmmmmmmmm lol :wow:
> *



What up uncle Taco...how u doing brotha


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT for the Kandy Shop


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How did the WEGO show go this past weekend? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2011, 10:34 PM~20270705
> *How did the WEGO show go this past weekend? :dunno:
> *


wyatt. 2nd wild custom
tempest 1st wild custom
one luv best of show
ROLLERZ 123 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2011, 04:39 PM~20272227
> *wyatt. 2nd wild custom
> tempest 1st wild custom
> one luv  best of show
> ...


Awesome first win of the year for One Luv? Its One Luv's month in Sprocket's Calendar too :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2011, 08:39 AM~20272227
> *wyatt. 2nd wild custom
> tempest 1st wild custom
> one luv  best of show
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2011, 04:50 PM~20272274
> *Awesome first win of the year for One Luv?  Its One Luv's month in Sprocket's Calendar too  :biggrin:
> *


what calendar??????
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

just cruisin by brotha


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2011, 01:20 AM~20284621
> *what calendar??????
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Sprockets finally put out a calendar.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 11 2011, 07:27 PM~20310409
> *Sprockets finally put out a calendar.
> *


so whens he puttin out a fuckin magazine....i prepaid for mine over a year ago..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 30 2011, 08:54 PM~20222273
> *
> 
> 
> ...



like that color bROtha :biggrin: you gonna throw some of that on MZUNDERSTOOD?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 12 2011, 12:51 PM~20317432
> *so whens he puttin out a fuckin magazine....i prepaid for mine over a year ago..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


No specific date on the magazine


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt...................


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

any update pics brotha :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Mar 29 2011, 02:03 PM~20211112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh shit d getting that kandy shop kandy. we gonna show k-town whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 14 2011, 11:26 AM~20338112
> *ahh shit d getting that kandy shop kandy. we gonna show k-town whats up. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 14 2011, 11:32 PM~20338910
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wassup Danny......This is Chad from the Ft. Worth Chapter......I went to Vegas last year and them boys up there were tellin me about you in Kingman....I shoulda stopped by for some ink.....Guess imma have to hit you up next time im out there. Im in Iraq right now but it wont be too damn long....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 16 2011, 02:39 PM~20353293
> *Wassup Danny......This is Chad from the Ft. Worth Chapter......I went to Vegas last year and them boys up there were tellin me about you in Kingman....I shoulda stopped by for some ink.....Guess imma have to hit you up next time im out there.  Im in Iraq right now but it wont be too damn long....
> *



He'll yea I'm down bRO I will get u all inked up. I will definitely take care of the family... We all have our own prices h know. Be safe out there and thank u for being there for us too.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 03:44 PM~20353602
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...



1 was cool
2 needed a hair cut
3 was just right lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 16 2011, 04:39 PM~20353293
> *Wassup Danny......This is Chad from the Ft. Worth Chapter......I went to Vegas last year and them boys up there were tellin me about you in Kingman....I shoulda stopped by for some ink.....Guess imma have to hit you up next time im out there.  Im in Iraq right now but it wont be too damn long....
> *


god bless and god speed home bro, when do you get out of there, I'll be back there dec 2012, we might run unto each other :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20359088
> *god bless and god speed home bro, when do you get out of there, I'll be back there dec 2012, we might run unto each other :cheesy:
> *


well im here now, this contract is up in december, but we should be moving to Afghanistan at that time....Im gonna go check it out, I'm planning on doing another year over there too.....we'll keep in touch and maybe clsoe to each other....I'll let ya know something.....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...............................FOR JON AND MY NEW PROJECT .....ON ITS WAY TO S A.............. :naughty:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2011, 09:09 PM~20360577
> *well im here now, this contract is up in december, but we should be moving to Afghanistan at that time....Im gonna go check it out, I'm planning on doing another year over there too.....we'll keep in touch and maybe clsoe to each other....I'll let ya know something.....
> *


awww shit, you coming to Afghanistan bROtha. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt......................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT..............................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 27 2011, 09:20 PM~20436313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics flaco


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> THIS PICS THE BEST........................... :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> > THIS PICS THE BEST........................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> x63 or x87 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HERES THE FLYER I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT FOR MY DAUGHTER HOMIE
HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT................


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

What up jhon im out here working makeing that $for that new suprise to ad to san antonio .richie back on the grind.one step at a time.so all sa bro be ready for your daily calls from me time to start me cheacking in.lol thanks for everyone who still belived in me and thanks jhon for the offer n help on this new part of life.they say its never the end .its just a start of a new beging..i never fofget the fam.im in this for life Thank You..RFFR Richie .thought i was gone .im just got started . Look out round 2


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2011, 05:51 AM~20438271
> *nice pics flaco
> *


 whats up john how are thing at the kandy shop?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@May 5 2011, 07:51 PM~20494039
> *whats up john how are thing at the kandy shop?
> *


x2...............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2011, 07:12 PM~20533814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2011, 10:12 PM~20533814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that silver or chrome sparkle efx flake?


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2011, 10:12 PM~20533814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2011, 08:12 PM~20533814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT........................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+May 13 2011, 11:10 PM~20549302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: looks real good bROtha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Do the damn thang John :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:wow: ohman


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

wheres the new pics bROtha? :biggrin: i know you got some


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 15 2011, 09:32 PM~20560196
> *wheres the new pics bROtha? :biggrin:  i know you got some
> *



:biggrin: yea me too...i wanna see lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks to John and Hot$tuff for their contributions in the wins on Lunch Money this weekend in PHX.

1st place Best Trike
1st place 20" Full Custom Trike

Best Upholstery
Best Engraving
Best Paint
Best Graphics
Best Use of Accessories

Pirate Bike

2nd place Best Bike
2nd place 16" Semi Custom Bike


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2011, 06:22 PM~20565017
> *Thanks to John and Hot$tuff for their contributions in the wins on Lunch Money this weekend in PHX.
> 
> 1st place Best Trike
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2011, 09:10 PM~20549302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM........................ :wow: BAD ASS.......


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2011, 09:29 AM~20570224
> *DAM........................ :wow: BAD ASS.......
> *


will be done friday


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 17 2011, 02:22 AM~20565017
> *Thanks to John and Hot$tuff for their contributions in the wins on Lunch Money this weekend in PHX.
> 
> 1st place Best Trike
> ...


GOD DAMN!!!!!!! WE"RE YOU THE ONLY ONE SHOWING??????????????? bwahahaahaaa


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 17 2011, 07:46 PM~20574157
> *GOD DAMN!!!!!!! WE"RE YOU THE ONLY ONE SHOWING???????????????  bwahahaahaaa
> *


haha lunch money is just well built :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

alomst MIZUNDERSTOODs turn :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 18 2011, 06:07 AM~20576767
> *alomst MIZUNDERSTOODs turn :biggrin:
> *


yes sir maybe next week :0


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2011, 03:37 PM~20579403
> *yes sir maybe next week :0
> *


 :0 MAYBE :x:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 17 2011, 02:13 PM~20571889
> *will be done friday
> *


CAN U SEND IT WITH ANNA OR THIS WEEKEND WE CAN MEET UP......CANT WAIT TO PUT THIS BITCH TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 05:41 AM~20584165
> *CAN U SEND IT WITH ANNA OR THIS WEEKEND WE CAN MEET UP......CANT WAIT TO PUT THIS BITCH TOGETHER  :biggrin:
> *


gonna stripe it today and send it with her tomorrow. give her the cash please :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2011, 06:16 AM~20584240
> *gonna stripe it today and send it with her tomorrow. give her the cash please :biggrin:
> *


DONE DEAL HOMIE AND THANKS.........................


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

................................ :boink: ..............................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 19 2011, 07:56 AM~20584686
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


got pics for you in a little bit


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

..................get DOWN ON IT........


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2011, 02:03 PM~20586911
> *got pics for you in a little bit
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 08:43 PM~20585676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I should have had that mural on lunch money!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2011, 03:22 PM~20587515
> *I should have had that mural on lunch money!
> *


AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT WANTS TO SUCK A HICKIE ON HER BUTT........ :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.....................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 20 2011, 05:22 AM~20591781
> *TTT.....................
> *


trike on its way to atx :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 20 2011, 05:28 AM~20591805
> *trike on its way to atx :biggrin:
> *


THANKS AGAIN HOMIE ILL GET WITH ANNA AFTER WORK AND MONEY WILL BE ON ITS WAY TO S.A. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 20 2011, 05:27 AM~20591803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: almost ready for some color :biggrin: lookin good brotha thanks homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 20 2011, 02:46 PM~20594550
> *:wow: almost ready for some color :biggrin:  lookin good brotha thanks homie
> *


yep. i blocked and primed it again today. base and flake on monday :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

......................IN THE ATX ..COMING OUT SOON.........


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 20 2011, 02:52 PM~20594573
> *yep. i blocked and primed it again today. base and flake on monday :0
> *



:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 20 2011, 05:00 PM~20594616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those little trikes or whatever they are, are kick ass.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2011, 07:12 PM~20596185
> *Those little trikes or whatever they are, are kick ass.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks cant wait to fully assemble it..... :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Ttt might hit u up pretty soon!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2011, 04:42 PM~20620473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro those teals n blues r gonna shine on that shit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2011, 04:42 PM~20620473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro those teals n blues r gonna shine on that shit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

She loves it bRO


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2011, 06:30 AM~20631934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh hell yea that looks sick brotha.  i cant wait till its done.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2011, 05:30 AM~20631934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking patterns


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2011, 08:30 AM~20631934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks really really good


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2011, 06:30 AM~20631934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2011, 06:30 AM~20631934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luv those color combo and...... say homie can u send that seat with anna and ill go scoop it up :biggrin: got a orange and flat black rat bike coming out to let me know.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 20 2011, 05:00 PM~20594616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2011, 08:30 AM~20631934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT COLOR COMBO, NICELY DONE jOHN


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20649162
> *GREAT COLOR COMBO, NICELY DONE jOHN
> *


  FORREALZ :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

T t t


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT cant wait for it to be done.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:thumbsdown:guess i cant post pics anymore. dumbasses changed layitlow up.:thumbsdown:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> <img src="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<br />
<br />
¿¿ dont see anything ?? i cant load pics either wtf happen to the site..


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

were those pics of my sons bike? damnit


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT............................


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

got any new ones for me b*RO*tha:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

sup John


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT..................


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope that helps


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how do you post pics now?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> how do you post pics now?


<br />
<br />
there is a post on here think it says "old uploader" bottom of main bike page now... bookmark the link to your comp, the link still works as it did before all the changes..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

*here you go... *

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just click the image/picture link in the toolbar, then copy and paste the link to the pic when the prompt pops up. Click ok and done.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


>


whats goin on *bRO*tha?


----------



## Malvado509 (Jun 15, 2011)

good shit man...how much does a paint job like that usually go for?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

Happy Fathers Day John:thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

yo it looks great thanks John


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

ttt........................


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

wut up John T! TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

John I paypaled you some Money today :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

http://wegocarshow.com/watch_video.php?v=UKUDA9G8H72U
check out my video of all wrapped up corvette


----------

